# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Am besonderen Stoffwechsel von Krebszellen ansetzen?

## RuStra

Hallo Männer,

ich muss eine Reihe von Einzel-Themen mal etwas zusammenhängender auf die Reihe kriegen, um die nächsten Wochen möglichst informiert bewältigen zu können, vielleicht darf ich das mit diesem Beitrag versuchen?

Was bei mir derzeit in einem Topf herumbrodelt: 
aerobe Glykolyse, Krebs aushungern, TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie, LDH-A Unterdrückung,  ketogene Diät, Produktion von Ketonkörpern, Cäsium-Therapie, Methylglyoxal, Ernährung gg. Krebs, Krebs als Stoffwechselkrankheit, Unterbrechung der Zell-Symbiose, Glukose-Transportwege, Insulin/Glukagon und Blutzucker


Das das ganze etwas länger geworden ist, hab ichs auf promann gekippt, hier nur der Anfang (TKTL1), bitte bei Interesse den Rest dort runterladen:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/Forum-061015.doc



Ausgangspunkt:
Auch ein PK-Betroffener muss essen, tagaus, tagein  aber nach wie vor  kümmern sich die wenigsten genauer um das, was sie beim Essen (und Trinken) mit ihrem Körper und mit ihrem Krebs veranstalten  so mein Eindruck.


Vorbemerkung 1:
Ich meine, dass gegenüber dem noch 2002 im Forum herrschenden Eindruck, dass man mit geänderter Ernährung nichts gegen den PK ausrichten könne, mittlerweile genügend Hinweise vorhanden sind, dass es lohnen könnte, selbst Tag für Tag Hand (und Mund) anzulegen an eine radikal veränderte Ernährung, um den PK in Schach zu halten. In diese Richtung zu forschen, sie zu propagieren, in den Selbsthilfegruppen eine breite Ernährungs-Bildungsarbeit in Gang zu setzen, halte ich für eine zentrale Aufgabe des BPS. Schon deshalb, weil hier etwas ist, das wirklich jeder mit geringen Kosten umsetzen könnte, ohne Nebenwirkungen. Allerdings ist der Umstellungs- bzw. Lern-Aufwand u.U. enorm  also nur was für Männer, die angesichts der existentiellen Herausforderung der PK-Diagnose auch wirklich ihr Leben / ihre Ernährungsgewohnheiten ändern wollen.
So wie die Aktion Sport gegen Krebs ein richtiges Zeichen gesetzt hat ( jeder kann sich selbst bewegen, gezielten Sport machen), so wäre die Aktion Wir essen unseren PK zu Tode eine Super-Fortsetzung, meint ihr nicht auch?


Zweite Vorbemerkung:
Ich glaube, dass ein Ernährungs-Ansatz nur sinnvoll diskutiert und in die sonstigen therapeutischen Bemühungen integriert werden kann, wenn man die sich ändernden Krebs-Theorien und die z.T. heftigen Debatten darum im Hintergrund mit einbezieht. Denn hat man nur die klassische Krebstheorie im Kopf, die Mutationstheorie, dann kann man fürs erste gar nicht erkennen, wie man denn bei derartig genetisch veränderten Zellen irgendwas mit Ernährung erreichen will, wird doch alles von den ausser Rand und Band geratenen Zellteilungs-Genen bestimmt  dann kann man nur heftig wünschen: Weg mit dem Zeug! Und so haben ja auch die klassischen Therapie-Säulen OP, Bestrahlung u. Chemo als Krebstheorie nur einen einzigen Satz  zur Voraussetzung: Krebs ist Scheisse und muss weg. Wie nun genau z.B. die Bestrahlung oder die Chemo wirkt, das ist doch in der Geschichte dieser Behandlungszweige erst im zweiten Schritt interessant gewesen und im Einzelfall bis heute gar nicht bekannt.

Geht man aber umgekehrt vor und fragt, was ist Krebs überhaupt, um dann irgendwann in der Beantwortung all der komplexen Fragen, die sich da auftun und seit Jahrzehnten im Raum stehen, zu Therapieansätzen zu kommen, ist von vorneherein davon auszugehen, dass diese Ansätze viel genauer, selektiver auf Krebszellen wirken und viel weniger Schaden bei gesunden Zellen anrichten. Ich greife hier ein statement von Prof.Wiestler (DKFZ-Chef) auf, aus der ARD-Krebswoche im April, in dem er sagte, dass die Pharma-Krebsforschung die letzten 25 Jahre verschlafen hätte und es mittlerweile Möglichkeiten des selektiven medikamentösen Krebsangriffes geben könnte, die nicht gesundes Gewebe gleich mit zerstören (leider habe ich das statement nicht wörtlich).


So, nun der Reihe nach:


TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie

Diese Woche bekam ich ein 35-Seiten-Papier, das diese Ernährungstherapie erläutert und das der Krebspatientin / dem Krebspatienten nahelegt, alle 2 Wochen für knapp 200  ein Ernährungspaket zu kaufen (Tavarlin-Ernährungspaket, bei der Firma evomed, Darmstadt) um    auf sanfte Weise Ihren Körper auf die Verwendung von Ketonkörpern als Energiequelle umzustellen. Sie müssen bei Anwendung der TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie nicht hungern.

Nun wird diese Therapie nicht jedem Krebspatienten empfohlen, sondern:
Wir wollen es nicht versäumen, darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Empfehlungen für die TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie allen gültigen Empfehlungen der Ernährungs-Wissenschaften widersprechen. Das Konzept ist speziell ausgerichtet auf den Stoffwechsel von Tumorzellen mit TKTL1-Enzymaktivität. Deshalb sollte die Ernährungsumstellung nur dann durchgeführt werden, wenn in Ihrem Tumorgewebe so genannte TKTL1-positive Zellen nachgewiesen wurden. Dies bedeutet, dass in Ihrem Tumor Zellen nachweisbar sind, die Zucker nicht verbrennen, sondern vergären.
Eine Liste von Laboranbietern, bei denen Ihr Tumor mittels eines Tests auf TKTL1-Enzymaktivität untersucht werden kann, stellen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.
Untersuchungen bei Tumoren zeigen, dass nicht in allen Tumoren Zellen mit diesem Stoffwechsel vorhanden sind. Die TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie zielt ausschliesslich auf Tumorzellen, bei denen dieser Stoffwechsel aktiv ist. Sind keine TKTL1-positiven Zellen nachweisbar, sollte diese Therapie nicht durchgeführt werden.


Was ist TKTL1?
Ein Enzym, Transketolase-like-1, das in der Glykolyse, also der Verstoffwechselung der Glukose, eine Rolle spielt. Entdeckt 95 im DKFZ durch Dr.Coy, der auch bei evomed / Tavartis der Ansprechpartner ist ( www.tavartis.com ), also offensichtlich seine Entdeckung jetzt vermarktet. 

Prinzipiell gibt es zwei Typen von Krebszellen:
a)    Krebszellen, die Glukose verbrennen
b)    Krebszellen, die Glukose vergären
Krebszellen, die über das Anschalten des TKTL1-Zuckerstoffwechsels Glukose vergären anstatt zu verbrennen, benötigen extrem viel Glukose im Vergleich zu glukoseverbrennenden Zellen (20  30mal mehr). Zudem sind glukosevergärende Krebszellen in der Regel nicht mehr in der Lage, Fette und Öle zu verbrennen. Die grosse Menge an benötigter Glukose und die Unfähigkeit, Fette und Öle zu verbrennen, macht diese Krebszellen angreifbar. Die TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie basiert auf den neu entdeckten Besonderheiten von TKTL1-positiven Krebszellen.

Die neueste Veröffentlichung im British Journal of Cancer von diesem Jahr, von Urologen der Uni-Mannheim und anderen mit Dr.Coy gemacht (er ist auch der Ansprechpartner, coy@tavartis.com oder j.coy@r-biopharm.de
), habe ich hier als Abstract (übersetzt), um zu zeigen, dass das Ganze eine heisse Spur ist, auch als Marker ( die ganze Studie gibts im Netz, z.b. auf der Tavartis-Seite).

+++++++++++++++++

Expression of transketolase TKTL1 predicts colon and urothelilal cancer patient survival: Warburg effect reinterpreted

Die Expression der Transketolase TKTL1 sagt das Überleben von Darmkrebs-Patienten und solchen mit urothelialem Krebs voraus: Der Warburg-Effekt neu interpretiert.

Tumours ferment glucose to lactate even in the presence of oxygen (aerobic glycolysis; Warburg effect). The pentose phosphate pathway (PPP) allows glucose conversion to ribose for nucleic acid synthesis and glucose degradation to lactate. The nonoxidative part of the PPP is controlled by transketolase enzyme reactions. We have detected upregulation of a mutated transketolase transcript (TKTL1) in human malignancies, whereas transketolase (TKT) and transketolase-like-2 (TKTL2) transcripts were not upregulated.
Strong TKTL1 protein expression was correlated to invasive colon and urothelial tumours and to poor patients outcome. TKTL1 encodes a transketolase with unusual enzymatic properties, which are likely to be caused by the internal deletion of conserved residues. 

We propose that TKTL1 upregulation in tumours leads to enhanced, oxygen-independent glucose usage and a lactatebased matrix degradation. As inhibition of transketolase enzyme reactions suppresses tumour growth and metastasis, TKTL1 could be the relevant target for novel anti-transketolase cancer therapies. We suggest an individualised cancer therapy based on the determination of metabolic changes in tumours that might enable the targeted inhibition of invasion and metastasis.

Tumore fermentieren Glukose zu Laktat auch in Anwesenheit von Sauerstoff (aerobe Glykolyse; Warburg-Effekt). Der Pentosephosphatweg (PPP) erlaubt die Umwandlung von Glukose zu Ribose für die Synthese der Nukleinsäuren und den Abbau der Glukose zum Laktat. Der nicht-oxidative Teil der PPP wird durch Transketolase-Enzym-Reaktionen kontrolliert. Wir haben eine Hochregulierung eines mutierten Transketolase Transskripts (TKTL1) in menschlichem malignen Gewebe entdeckt, während die Transketolase (TKT) und die Transketolase-like-2 (TKTL2) Transskripts nicht hochreguliert waren. Starke Expression von TKTL1 Proteinen war korreliert mit invasiven Darm- und urothelialen Tumoren und mit einer schlechten Prognose. TKTL1 kodiert eine Transketolase mit unüblichen enzymatischen Eigenschaften, was wahrscheinlich verursacht wird durch die interne Zerstörung von [conserved residues ?]. 

Wir möchten einbringen, dass die TKTL1-Hochregulation in Tumoren zu einem erhöhten, Sauerstoff-unabhängigen Glukose-Verbrauch und einer Matrix-Auflösung auf Basis des Laktats führt. Da die Hemmung von Transketolase-Enzym-Reaktionen Tumorwachstum und Metastasierung unterdrückt, könnte das TKTL1 das entscheidende Ziel für neue anti-transketolase Krebs-Therapien sein. Wir stellen uns eine individualisierte Krebstherapie vor, die auf der Bestimmung der Stoffwechsel-Veränderungen in Tumoren beruht und so die gezielte Hemmung von Invasion und Metastasierung ermöglicht.

+++++++++++++++

Das hört sich doch gut an, oder?
Da offenbar die gefährlichen, metastasierten und unaufhaltsam wachsenden Tumore auch beim PK der Klasse b)Glukose-Vergärung zuzurechnen sind, eröffnet sich hier ein (alter)neuer Weg für gerade unsere Schwerst-Betroffenen, sofort entsprechend radikale Ernährungs-Massnahmen des Aushungerns einzuleiten.
Nochmal aus dem Papier: Die Abhängigkeit von Glukose als alleinigem Treibstoff stellt die Achillesferse dieser besonderen Form der Krebszelle dar. Ohne Energiezufuhr oder gewinnung kann sich keine Zelle vermehren, auch keine Krebszelle.

----------


## Berntt

Hallo Rustra, vielleicht passt zu diesem Thema die sog. Breuss Kur:In http://www.breuss-kur.de/krebskur-total.htmDort berichtet ein Pat. mit Prostatakarzinom, wie er seinen Tumor "aushungerte". Hab ich bisher nicht für seriös gehalten, aber vielleicht ist was dran.

Gruss Bernt

----------


## ruggero1

Hallo Rustra,
ich habe mir Dr. Greggs Thesen ganz durchgelesen; sie klingen sehr einleuchtend und viel versprechend. Darf ich dich bitten, die Ergebnisse eures Selbstversuchs mit Caesium Chlorid hier  im Forum darzustellen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
ruggero

----------


## WinfriedW

Zur Breuss-Diät schreibt der Krebsinformationsdienst des DKFZ-Heidelberg folgendes:

... Einige Krebsdiäten sind sogar schädlich, vor allem wenn sie sehr einseitige Vorschriften machen oder sogar das Fasten mit einbeziehen. Zu den letzteren, vor denen Krebsexperten und Fachgesellschaften schon seit Jahren dringend warnen, zählen die "Krebskur total nach Breuss", bei der 42 Tage lang nur Säfte und Tees eingenommen werden, ...

Dr. Coy bietet eine Ernährungstherapie an, welche auf Veränderungen im Zuckerstoffwechsel abzielt. Ich persönlich finde seine Theorie interessant, sehe mich aber außer Stande dieses zu beurteilen. Immerhin sind seine Ernährungsvorschläge nicht ganz so einseitig und damit vermutlich auch weniger riskant als die des Heilpraktikers Rudolf Breuß.

Zu TAVARLIN schreibt der Schulmediziner Dr. Hakenberg aus dem Lifeline Expertenrat: Leider ist davon gar nichts zu halten. Die zugrunde liegenden Vorstellungen, dass Veränderungen im Zuckerstoffwechsel der Tumorzelle Angriffspunkte für eine Heilung sein könnten, ist völlig spekulativ. Nachweise eines Nutzens einer solchen Therapie gibt es gar keine, weder beim Prostatakrebs noch bei anderen Tumoren. Es werden dabei nur Hoffnungen geweckt, welche die 'Therapie' aber nicht halten kann.

Nun stehe da, mit meinem dicken Kopf. Auch wenn ich die Theorie interessant finde, kann ich nicht auf jeden Zug im Internet aufspringen, zumal auch Dr. Coys Ernährungsvorschläge im groben Gegensatz zu beispielsweise den Empfehlungen des Krebsinformationsdienstes stehen.

WW

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Bernt, ruggero, Winfried,

mit Breuss möchte ich mich im Moment eher weniger beschäftigen, es sei denn, es gibt Berichte, vor allem mit PK, wo das funktioniert hat; Bernt, der von dir angegebene Link führt in die Irre, hast Du einen besseren?
Im KISP-Forumextrakt ist schon ein abschreckender Kommentar:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...hr_breuss.html
Aber ansonsten ist mir der Ansatz "Eiweissentzug" gerade das Gegenteil von dem, was ich für interessant halte: Nicht Eiweiss-, sondern Kohlenhydratentzug.

[quote=WinfriedW]
 Dr. Coy bietet eine Ernährungstherapie an, welche auf Veränderungen im Zuckerstoffwechsel abzielt. Ich persönlich finde seine Theorie interessant, sehe mich aber außer Stande dieses zu beurteilen. Immerhin sind seine Ernährungsvorschläge nicht ganz so einseitig und damit vermutlich auch weniger riskant als die des Heilpraktikers Rudolf Breuß.
 [quote]

Ich habe schon ein paar mal vorgeschlagen, doch in Sachen Ernährung + PK auf dem Insights-Artikel von Anfang diesen Jahres aufzusetzen, ist doch fürs erste eine gute Zusammenfassung, aus der bekannten Onko-Ecke:
http://www.prostate-cancer.org/educa...te_Cancer.html
Man kann, wenn man diesen Artikel gelesen hat, schwerlich behaupten, dass das mit der Ernhährung ohnehin alles Murks ist.

Wie kann ein Beurteilungs-Masstab von uns Laien in Fragen, in denen wir uns erstmal überhaupt nicht auskennen, entwickelt werden? 
Ich denke, mit Logik, gesundem Menschenverstand, Einarbeiten und zunächst vergleichender Auswertung dessen, was Experten so sagen. Wenn man dann soweit ist, dass man glaubt, eine  erste eigenständige Wissens-Plattform zu haben, kann man ja anfangen, eigene Fragen zu stellen und dann die Welt der Wissenden bzw. des Wissens durchsuchen usw.

Ernährung + Krebs?  
Ich denke, niemand wird bestreiten wollen, dass Krebszellen wie alle Zellen Nahrung brauchen. Diese erste Grundtatsache ist nur dann banal, wenn sich die Nahrung beider Zellarten überhaupt nicht unterscheidet. Unterscheidet sie sich also, ja oder  nein? Wenn ja, worin? Wenn nein, wie erklärt sich dann die phänomenale Fähigkeit metastasierenden Krebses, sich immer mehr Nahrungs-Ressourcen anzueignen, am Ende die Fettreserven zu verfuttern und dann ran an die Proteine, bis Herz-, Nieren- oder Leberversagen eintritt?





> Zu TAVARLIN schreibt der Schulmediziner Dr. Hakenberg aus dem Lifeline Expertenrat: Leider ist davon gar nichts zu halten. Die zugrunde liegenden Vorstellungen, dass Veränderungen im Zuckerstoffwechsel der Tumorzelle Angriffspunkte für eine Heilung sein könnten, ist völlig spekulativ. Nachweise eines Nutzens einer solchen Therapie gibt es gar keine, weder beim Prostatakrebs noch bei anderen Tumoren. Es werden dabei nur Hoffnungen geweckt, welche die 'Therapie' aber nicht halten kann.


Mich überrascht immer wieder die Absolutheit, mit der "Experten" ihr Wissen verkünden. Das statement von Dr.Hakenberg lässt null Spielraum. Was soll man da noch weiterreden? Es fehlt nur noch, dass dann noch die, die trotzdem meinen, der Zuckerstoffwechel der Tumorzelle könnte interessant sein, als Spinner in irgendeine Scharlatan-Ecke gesteckt werden. Gute Nacht. 
Wenn ich mit diesem Experten-Doktor an einem Tisch sitzen würde, würde ich wohl vielleicht sachte nach Prof.Warburg fragen: Ja, hat der was mit dieser Frage zu tun? 




> Nun stehe da, mit meinem dicken Kopf. Auch wenn ich die Theorie interessant finde, kann ich nicht auf jeden Zug im Internet aufspringen, zumal auch Dr. Coys Ernährungsvorschläge im groben Gegensatz zu beispielsweise den Empfehlungen des Krebsinformationsdienstes stehen.


Ich habe auch keine Lust, jeden Monat auf einen neuen Zug aufzuspringen. 
Aber Ernährung ist Dauerthema, so oder so.
Die Ernährungsempfehlungen des KID dürften, auch wenn ich jetzt keine Lust habe, sie noch einmal nachzulesen (hab ich früher mal gemacht), Banane sein. Es gibt schlicht einen grossen Umbruch in den Ernährungs-Konzepten, weg von der "fettarm-kohlenhydratreich"-Predigt über Jahrzehnte   -  diese Nummer ist sattsam widerlegt  -  und hin zu weniger Kohlenhydraten und hin zur Differenzierung der Fette in die einen und die anderen. 

Diese Debatte ist für mich verknüpft mit der Sears-Debatte. Auf Dr.Barry Sears hatte vor einer Reihe von Jahren schon Dr.Strum hingewiesen, in diegleiche Richtung hatte dann auch Dr.Myers angefangen zu arbeiten - also ist es ein leichtes, sich den Ernährungsfragen über ein Studium dessen, was Sears zu bieten hat, zu nähern  -  die Tipps sind seriös und die Arbeit von Sears ist es auch.
Wir haben vor etwas mehr als 2 Jahren in HH mit dem gründlicheren Lesen und Diskutieren von Sears angefangen, weshalb ich auch immer wieder als Fischöl-Mensch durch die Beiträge geistere. Nun, denke ich, haben wir einen  zweiten Diskussions-Schub vor uns, der sich mit der Frage beschäftigt, ob über Sears hinaus es im Sinne einer zeitlich begrenzten Kur sinnvoll ist, insbesondere bei vorliegen von schnell wachsendem Krebs eine ketogene Diät auszuprobieren. 

Die Dr.Coy-Nummer ist kein neuer Zug im Internet, sondern die wirtschaftliche, aber dankenswerterweise auch didaktische Verwertung von Entdeckungen, die während der 90er gemacht worden sind. Dieses von mir angesprochene 35-Seiten-Papier finde ich als Einstieg schön ausgearbeitet, so kann man sich ein erstes Bild machen. Ansonsten hat die Firma r-biopharm, bei der Dr.Coy arbeitet, vor, eine Pille, eben ein TLTL1-Hemmer zu entwickeln    -  bis dahin kann man versuchen, mithilfe von Ernährungsumstellung was zu erreichen. 

grüsse
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rustra,
> ich habe mir Dr. Greggs Thesen ganz durchgelesen; sie klingen sehr einleuchtend und viel versprechend. Darf ich dich bitten, die Ergebnisse eures Selbstversuchs mit Caesium Chlorid hier im Forum darzustellen?
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!
> ruggero


hallo ruggero,
im ersten Anlauf ist das Cäsiumchlorid nicht bis zu mir transportiert worden. Ich war eben beim Zoll, hatte auch schon die Pillen in der Hand, musste sie aber wieder abgeben - § 73  Arzneimittelgesetz verbietet die Aushändigung an Private - weil Arzneimittel. Ich will diesen Krampf, der ja nicht neu ist, hier nicht ausbreiten, irgendein anderer Weg muss da gefunden werden - ich weiss, ich lebe in Deutschland.

Wichtiger ist die Debatte, was von Cäsium zu halten ist. Einen Mitbetroffenen habe ich gesprochen, der hats probiert, es hat nichts gebracht. Dr.Gregg liegt mit seinem Erklärungs-Versuch sicher z.T. daneben,  wegen der Unklarheit, wieviel von der Glukose üblicherweise über die Natrium-Kalium-Kanäle (Natrium-Glukose-Cotransporter) gehen und wieviel über die GLUT-Proteine, spezielle GLUT1 und GLUT3. Er sagt ja am Ende seines Papiers, in Antwort auf eine email: 

"If this is the dominant transport mechanism, which is dependent on the type of cell and glucose concentrations, then my argument for the lethal mechanism of cesium starving the cancer cells no longer holds"
"Wenn das der vorherrschende Transport-Mechanismus ist, der abhängt vom Zell-Typ und der Glukose-Konzentration, dann hält mein Argument nicht länger, dass es ein tödlicher Mechanismus von Cäsium ist, die Krebzellen auszuhungern." Aber seine Konsequenz ist nicht, zu sagen, Leute, das war leider nichts, sondern, dass eine Ernährung mit wenig Kohlenhydraten hinzukommen muss. Das finde ich vernünftig. Ich denke, Cäsium-Experiment sollten in Kombination mit einer strikten mindestens Sears-Ernährungsweise oder Richtung ketogene Diät gemacht werden, und sie sollten unter ärztlicher Kontrolle laufen. Nicht nur den Kalium-Pegel messen, sondern auch  schauen, tut sich was beim PH-wert usw. Wir haben wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeit, neuere Messverfahren zur Anwendung nutzen zu können, wo es um Zell-Milieu-Therapie geht, das weiss ich aber noch nichts näheres.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Rudolf

ja der Artikel im PCRI http://www.prostate-cancer.org/educa...te_Cancer.html ist interessant. Die Quintessenz hieraus ist für mich diese -

*Insulin: Der Zusammenhang zwischen Diät und Prostatakrebs*
Es scheint Andeutungen zu geben, daß der Blutzucker der Wachstumsfaktor für Krebs ist. Aber damit wird nicht erklärt, warum Diabetiker chronisch hohe Blutzuckerwerte haben, aber auch weniger PCa haben als andere Männer. Wie ist das zu erklären? Diabetes ist eine Erkrankung mit niedrigem Insulinspiegel. Blutzucker kann nicht von den Zellen aufgenommen werden ohne Hilfe des Insulins, welches von der Bauchspeicheldrüse abgegeben wird in Reaktion auf hohe Blutzuckerwerte.

Der Zusammenhang zwischen Diät und PCa scheint nur indirekt von den Blutzuckerwerten abhängig zu sein. Nicht der hohe Blutzucker sondern der hohe Insulinspiegel, ausgelöst vom hohen Blutzucker, befördert das PCa Wachstum. Insulin ist eines der potentesten Hormone und mehrere Studien berichten über eine Verbindung dieses Hormons mit PCa (5. u. 6. unten). Eine weitere Studie berichtet, daß erhöhte Insulinspiegel mit höhergradigem PCa in Verbindung stehen (7. unten). Diese Informationen bestätigen unsere Bewertung  es ist Insulin und nicht Blutzucker, welches das PCa wachsen lässt.

5. Hsing, Ann et al: Prostate cancer risk and serum levels of insulin and leptin: a population-based study. Journal of the National Cancer Institute. Vol. 93: 783, 2001
6. Augustin, Livia et al: Glycemic index, glycemic load and risk of prostate cancer. Journal of Cancer Vol.112: 446, 2004
7. Lehrer, S. et al: Serum insulin level, disease stage, prostate specific antigen (PSA) and Gleason score in prostate cancer.  British Journal of Cancer Vol.87: 726, 2002

Günter

P. S.: Die Beschäftigung mit der Biologie des Krebses ist für uns Laien nicht leicht und es ist keine leichte Antwort in Sicht, aber ein Gedicht. Ich habe es in der Plauderecke untergebracht.

----------


## RuStra

> Mich überrascht immer wieder die Absolutheit, mit der "Experten" ihr Wissen verkünden. Das statement von Dr.Hakenberg lässt null Spielraum. Was soll man da noch weiterreden? Es fehlt nur noch, dass dann noch die, die trotzdem meinen, der Zuckerstoffwechel der Tumorzelle könnte interessant sein, als Spinner in irgendeine Scharlatan-Ecke gesteckt werden. Gute Nacht. 
> Wenn ich mit diesem Experten-Doktor an einem Tisch sitzen würde, würde ich wohl vielleicht sachte nach Prof.Warburg fragen: Ja, hat der was mit dieser Frage zu tun?



Ich habe Neuigkeiten von Dr.Coy:

Auf promann habe ich Folien von einem Vortrag, den er im Oktober in Freudenstadt auf dem Treffen von naturheilkundlich orientierten Ärzten gehalten hat, gespeichert:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Sugar.htm

Ansonsten läuft die Anwendung / Überprüfung des TKTL1-Ansatzes mittels klinischer Studien an, der Ernährungsansatz ist nach Info von Dr.Coy sehr erfolgreich: Verbesserung des Allgmeinzustandes, Metastasen gehen zurück.

Bei einem Frankfurter Pathologen kann man sich in seinen OP- oder Biopsie-Proben testen lassen, ob TKTL1 exprimiert wird oder nicht. 

Gemeinschaftspraxis Fachärzte für Pathologie
zu Händen Prof. Ihling
Ginheimer Landstraße 94
60487 Frankfurt
Tel. (069) 95 14 47 - 0

Sollte dieser Ansatz nicht für alle, denen PK-Metastasen das Leben schwer machen, aufhorchen lassen?

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Günter Feick

Lieber Rudolf,

vielen Dank für Deine Pfadfindertätigkeit im Bereich Stoffwechsel und PCa.

In Deinem neuesten Beitrag schriebst Du auch dieses - 

*Ansonsten läuft die Anwendung / Überprüfung des TKTL1-Ansatzes mittels klinischer Studien an, der Ernährungsansatz ist nach Info von Dr.Coy sehr erfolgreich: Verbesserung des Allgmeinzustandes, Metastasen gehen zurück.*

Darum bitte ich Dich um weitere Information zu den von Dir erwähnten klinischen Studien - wer, wo, wann, für wen, Kosten, etc. Möchte Dir damit nicht versuchen noch mehr Arbeit aufzubürden als Du Dir ehe schon selbst auferlegst und will deshalb gerne mithelfen, falls Du Notwendigkeit hierfür siehst.

Gruß und Dank

Günter

----------


## renegat

> Hallo Männer,
> 
> Was bei mir derzeit in einem Topf herumbrodelt: 
> aerobe Glykolyse, Krebs aushungern, TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie, LDH-A Unterdrückung, ketogene Diät, Produktion von Ketonkörpern, Cäsium-Therapie, Methylglyoxal, Ernährung gg. Krebs, Krebs als Stoffwechselkrankheit, Unterbrechung der Zell-Symbiose, Glukose-Transportwege, Insulin/Glukagon und Blutzucker
> 
> Ausgangspunkt:
> Auch ein PK-Betroffener muss essen, tagaus, tagein  aber nach wie vor kümmern sich die wenigsten genauer um das, was sie beim Essen (und Trinken) mit ihrem Körper und mit ihrem Krebs veranstalten  so mein Eindruck.
> 
> .


ich habe es schon immer gewusst, wir essen täglich Scheisse und trinken Gülle. Die Erdbestattung wird durch die Feuerbestattung ersetzt, da der menschliche Körper zuviel Konservierungsstoffe erhält, die die Verwesung erschweren.
."


> TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie
> 
> Diese Woche bekam ich ein 35-Seiten-Papier, das diese Ernährungstherapie erläutert und das der Krebspatientin / dem Krebspatienten nahelegt, alle 2 Wochen für knapp 200  ein Ernährungspaket zu kaufen (Tavarlin-Ernährungspaket, bei der Firma evomed, Darmstadt) um   auf sanfte Weise Ihren Körper auf die Verwendung von Ketonkörpern als Energiequelle umzustellen. Sie müssen bei Anwendung der TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie nicht hungern.
> ."


verkaufe dieses Paket einmal einem Betroffenen aus der Unterschicht, einem Arbeitslosengeld II-Empfänger. Die meisten kaufen bei der "Tafel" ein und ich glaube nicht, daß dies Paket im Angebot ist.

renegat

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rustra, vielleicht passt zu diesem Thema die sog. Breuss Kur:In http://www.breuss-kur.de/krebskur-total.htmDort berichtet ein Pat. mit Prostatakarzinom, wie er seinen Tumor "aushungerte". Hab ich bisher nicht für seriös gehalten, aber vielleicht ist was dran.
> 
> Gruss Bernt


hallo Bernt,

danke für den Tipp - im Oktober habe ich mich darum nicht gekümmert, weil "Breuss" und "Hungern" einigermassen weit unten in meinem Papierstapel lag. das hat sich nun geändert, ich will endlich mal für mich klären, was an z.b. der 42-tägigen fasten-kur nach breuss bzw. an anderen ähnlichen kuren dran ist bzw. wovor genau gewarnt wird. mitnichten will ich auch nur eine einzige möglchkeit, für die es erfolgreiche fälle gibt, ablehnen und ignorieren. und hier haben wir "schon" 2 erfolgreiche PK-fälle: der 45 rechtsanwalt aus LA, der in den INSIGHTS Anfang letzten jahres behandelt wurde ( "Can Diet Really Control Prostate Cancer?) und die Geschichte von dem GS4+4-Kollegen von der von Dir angegebenen Seite. Ich habe mir erstmal seine Bücher bestellt.

Übrigens, wie gehts Dir denn?

Bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## Hermann55

Hallo RuStra,
ich habe im Spätsommer 2005 die Breuss- Kur gemacht, 42 Tage fasten exakt nach seinen Vorgaben. Das hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Ich kam nach den Anfangsschwierigkeiten in eine sehr stabile Phase, nur die letzte Woche war dann doch mühsam. Erfolgreich im Sinne einer Remission war es leider nicht. Aber es ist bei der Breuss- Kur wie bei allen anderen Alternativen auch, es gibt keine Studien, nur Erfahrungsberichte Einzelner, und beim Einen verläuft es erfolgreich, beim Anderen nicht. Warum weiss niemand. Trotzden, find ich, kann man so eine Methode ausprobieren. Gerade nach der Erstdiagnose hat man meist keinen Zeitdruck und Fasten bringt oft Klarheit im Denken und man kann sich in Ruhe mit der ganzen Problematik des PK auseinandersetzen. Der Herr T. ist natürlich nach seiner erfolgreichen Kur voll überzeugt von Breuss, aber wie gesagt, dem Einen hilfts, dem Anderen nicht.
Grüße
Hermann

----------


## WinfriedW

Hierzu die *Gesellschaft für Biologische Krebsabwehr e.V.*



> Die *Breuss-Diät* fußt auf der Theorie, dass Krebs nur von festen Stoffen lebe und folglich durch eine Saftkur über 42 Tage ausgehungert werden könne. Die Erfahrung zeigt, dass dies nicht der Fall ist. Vielmehr wird neben einer massiven Gewichtsabnahme auch das Immunsystem geschwächt, und nach Beendigung der Diät tritt ein beschleunigtes Tumorwachstum ein. Grundsätzlich ist Mangel- und Unterernährung kein geeignetes Mittel in der Krebstherapie.


WW

----------


## Berntt

HalloHerrmann55,
die Diäten, die dem Tumor letztlich durch Glucoseentzung aushungern sollen machen nach der Logik ja eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn der Tumor in der Wachstumsphase und deshalb auf Glucose als Nährstoff angewiesen ist. Unter Hormontherapie sind die Prostatakrebszellen aber in der Ruhephase und haben deshalb kaum Stoffwechsel ( das ist ja auch der Grund warum PET mit radioaktiven Zuckermolekülen unter Hormontherapie und niedrigem PSA nichts bringt.
Ein Igel stirbt wenn man ihm das Futter für einige Wochen entzieht, wenn man aber das in seinem Winterschlaf macht, wird er im Frühling wieder quicklebendig aufwachen.

Hast Du die Breusskur unter Androgenblockade und niedrigem PSA durchgeführt?

Gruss Berntt

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo RuStra,
> ich habe im Spätsommer 2005 die Breuss- Kur gemacht, 42 Tage fasten exakt nach seinen Vorgaben. Das hört sich schlimmer an als es ist. Ich kam nach den Anfangsschwierigkeiten in eine sehr stabile Phase, nur die letzte Woche war dann doch mühsam. Erfolgreich im Sinne einer Remission war es leider nicht. Aber es ist bei der Breuss- Kur wie bei allen anderen Alternativen auch, es gibt keine Studien, nur Erfahrungsberichte Einzelner, und beim Einen verläuft es erfolgreich, beim Anderen nicht. Warum weiss niemand. Trotzden, find ich, kann man so eine Methode ausprobieren. Gerade nach der Erstdiagnose hat man meist keinen Zeitdruck und Fasten bringt oft Klarheit im Denken und man kann sich in Ruhe mit der ganzen Problematik des PK auseinandersetzen. Der Herr T. ist natürlich nach seiner erfolgreichen Kur voll überzeugt von Breuss, aber wie gesagt, dem Einen hilfts, dem Anderen nicht.
> Grüße
> Hermann


hallo Hermann,

danke für Deinen Bericht! Du liegst mit Deiner Einschätzung im Mittelfeld, von auf-gar-keinen-Fall! derjenigen, die dringend warnen, über vielleicht-klappts bis hin zu das-könnte-es-sein. ich kann als Neuling in dieser Debatte erstmal nur versuchen, zwischen den konträren Positionen 1 und 3 mich zu orientieren, den eins kann nur stimmen. 

bisher hatte ich auch position 1, ohne grosse recherche. zu suspekt, ich habe nicht einmal beispiele, ralf, christian sind dagegen, der ein oder andere berichtete, dass es während der kur alles ruhig wurde, danach jedoch wieder weiter ging (wie bei Dir auch), biokrebs ist dagegen, ausserdem hört sich das esoterisch an. 
aber das geht so nicht mehr. seit letztem jahr haben sich in meinem kopf die schon vorher vorhandenen hinweise auf die möglichkeiten des "krebs-aushungerns" derartig verdichtet, dass ich mich dem vorschlag, der uns in HH ernsthaft von ärztlicher seite auf dem tisch liegt, eine fasten-kur bei metastatischem PK ins Auge zu fassen, nicht mehr entziehen kann. 
ein wichtiger letzter drive in diese richtung war die geschichte mit den Sirtuinen, s. hier.  das ist  heftige  biochemische evidenz  für positive prozesse unter kalorien-restriktion, wer das übersehen will, ist entweder müde oder ignorant.

Zunächst ist es nicht schwierig, die "leichteren" Krebs-Fälle, auch bei PK, erfolgreich hinwegzuhungern - könnte so z.B. sein, dass der  PK-Kollege  Thomar einen eher leichteren  PK  hatte, den er ausserdem mit Brachytherapie  erfolgreich angegriffen hat, die Breuss-Kur tat den Rest.
Mich interessieren aber ausschliesslich fortgeschrittenere Fälle. Und da kann ich nur so vorgehen, dass ich eine Fasten-Kur in ein grösseres Behandlungs-Konzept integrieren muss. Weil ich nicht darauf setzen kann, dass da plötzlich eine einzige Massnahme reichen soll, das wäre vom Denkansatz schon unangemessen. 
Und integrieren in ein grösseres Konzept ist heutzutage leichter möglich als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Derzeit kommt vieles zusammen, habe ich den Eindruck.

Soweit vorerst,
Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## JürgenS

> Mich interessieren aber ausschliesslich fortgeschrittenere Fälle. Und da kann ich nur so vorgehen, dass ich eine Fasten-Kur in ein grösseres Behandlungs-Konzept integrieren muss. Weil ich nicht darauf setzen kann, dass da plötzlich eine einzige Massnahme reichen soll, das wäre vom Denkansatz schon unangemessen. 
> Und integrieren in ein grösseres Konzept ist heutzutage leichter möglich als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Derzeit kommt vieles zusammen, habe ich den Eindruck.
> 
> Soweit vorerst,
> Grüsse,
> Rudolf


Hallo Rudolf,

wenn man davon ausgeht, dass PK eine Stoffwechselerkrankung ist, dürfte eine Fasten-Kur nicht ausreichen (eine Kur ist ja zeitlich begrenzt), der Krebs würde sich nach Beendigung dankend zurückmelden. Man müsste also die Ernährung permanent umstellen. Der Fehler, der bei allen Kuren und Ernährungsumstellungen gemacht wird ist, dass man nach Beendigung zu den alten Essgewohnheiten zurückkehrt. Das ist oft ein schleichender Prozess, der unumgänglich zu sein scheint, wenn die Umstellung zu radikal angegangen wird.

Ich möchte jetzt nicht weiter darauf eingehen, sondern erst allen interessierten folgende Website empfehlen, auf der, wie ich meine, umfassend über Ernährung und Krebs informiert wird.

http://josef-stocker.de

Grüsse  JürgenS

----------


## MarkusM

Hallo,
Wenn man das Thema Krebs aushungern mal aus der Sicht der TKTL1- Forschungen von Dr. Coy betrachtet ergeben sich vielleicht neue Erkentnisse.
TKTL1- positive und TKTL1-negative Krebszellen unterscheiden sich in ihrem Stoffwechsel.
Die TKTL1-positiven ernähren sich ausschließlich von Glukose, diese wird anaerob (ohne Sauerstoff) zu Laktat vergoren.
Die TKTL1-negativen ernähren sich auch von Glukose, diese wird aber aerob (mit Sauerstoff) zu Kohlendioxid und Wasser verbrannt. Sie können jedoch, wenn keine Glukose vorhanden ist diese auch aus Fett und Eiweiss bilden. Das können die TKTL1-positiven nicht.
Genauer und ausführlicher ist das hier beschrieben.
Wenn nun ein Krebskranker, dessen Tumorzellen überwiegend TKTL1-negativ sind, zB eine Breuss-Kur macht, dh fastet und damit auch keine Kohlehydrate zu sich nimmt, holen sich diese Zellen die notwendige Glukose eben aus dem zur Verfügung stehenden Fett (Gewichtsverlust) oder Eiweiss (Muskelabbau). Das Fasten bewirkt damit kein Aushungern des Tumors.
Andres sieht es bei einem Krebskranken mit überwiegend TKTL1- positiven Tumorzellen aus. Diese Zellen können ihren Stoffwechsel eben NICHT umstellen und sind auf die Zufuhr von Kohlehydrath zwingend angewiesen. Fehlt dieses über längere Zeit verhungern sie und sterben ab.
Vermutlich waren die Tumore die erfogreich mit einer Fastenkur bekämpft wurden TKTL1-positiv, die bei denen es nicht geklappt hat waren wohl überwiegend TKTL1-negativ.
Man könnte Breuss mit der Erkentniss von Dr. Coy dahingehend verbessern, dass der Tumor nicht durch Eiweissentzug sondern durch Kohlehydrathentzug ausgehungert wird. Wer also eine Fastenkur plant sollte mE vorher die TKTL1- Untersuchung machen.
Grüße
Markus

----------


## Johannes

Hallo

in diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auf das Buch "Leben ohne Brot" von Dr.Wolfgang Lutz verweisen.
Sucht mal über Google.
Ich hatte mich schon vor ca.35 Jahren (entsprechend dem Buch) kohlehydratarm ernährt < 6 BE/Tg und dieses über 10 Jahre.
Leider dann aber wieder richtig zugeschlagen mit Nudeln ,Reis, Brot usw.
Dieses habe ich jetzt sehr bereut.
Diagnose vor 1 Jahr: PK. aPSA 25,60 ng/ml, GS 8.
Nach IMRT im DKFZ und DHB jetzt seit 12 Mon. PSA seit 10 Mon< 0,01 ng/ml
Die kohlehydratarme Ernährung mache ich aber jetzt auch wieder seit ca 14 Mon.

Dieser Dr. Coy und andere Doktoren kennen dieses Buch ja vielleicht auch.
Mein Profil werde ich demnächst einstellen.
Grüße
Johannes

----------


## RuStra

> Darum bitte ich Dich um weitere Information zu den von Dir erwähnten klinischen Studien 
> 
> Gruß und Dank
> 
> Günter


Soeben finde ich ein neues Papier zum Thema TKTL1.
Bemerkenswert, weil die Untersuchung federführend von einer Urologin gemacht worden ist, Frau Dr. Sigrun Langbein, die jetzt in Amsterdam forscht, vorher in der Mannheimer Urologie die Forschungen von Dr.Coy mit unterstützt hat.
Auch die Abgrenzung zu den vielgelobten "targeted therapies" ist bemerkenswert.

"Metastasis ist promoted by a bioenergetc switch"

*Metastasierung wird vorangetrieben durch ein bioenergetisches Umschalten*

Das in diesem Papier im renal cell cancer, also Nierenzellkrebs, dargestellt.

abstract anbei,
grüsse aus hh,
Rudolf

+++++++++++

Int J Cancer. 2008 Jun 1;122(11):2422-8. 

*Metastasis is promoted by a bioenergetic switch: new targets for progressive renal cell cancer.*

*Langbein S*, Frederiks WM, zur Hausen A, Popa J, Lehmann J, Weiss C, Alken P, *Coy JF.*

Department of Urology, Academic Medical Center, University of Amsterdam, Meibergdreef 9, 1105 AZ Amsterdam, The Netherlands. sigrun.langbein@web.de

*Targeted therapies have demonstrated clinical benefit with limited impact on long-term disease specific survival* in the treatment of renal cell cancer (RCC). New opportunities for the treatment of tumors that are resistant or have relapsed, are needed. 

Increased anaerobic glucose fermentation to lactate (aerobic glycolysis), leading to oxygen- and mitochondria-independent ATP generation is a hallmark of aggressive cancer growth. This metabolic shift results in increased lactate production via cycling through the pentose phosphate pathway (PPP), and plays an important role in tumor immune escape, progression and resistance to immune-, radiation- and chemo-therapy. 

This study explored the activity and impact of the oxidative and nonoxidative branches of the PPP on RCC to evaluate new therapeutic options. Activity was determined in the oxidative branch by glucose-6-phosphate-dehydrogenase (G6PD) activity, and in the nonoxidative branch by the total transketolase activity and the specific expression of the transketolase-like-1 (TKTL1) protein. Transketolase and G6PD activity were intensely elevated in tumor tissues. Transketolase, but not G6PD activity, was more elevated in metastasizing tumors and TKTL1 protein was significantly overexpressed in progressing tumors (p = 0.03). 

*Lethal tumors*, where surrogate parameters such as grading and staging had failed to predict progression, *showed intensive TKTL1 protein expression.* 

*RCC was found to have activated oxidative and nonoxidative glucose metabolism through the PPP*, displaying *a bioenergetic shift toward nonoxidative glucose fermentation in progressing tumors.* 

The coexistence of cancer cells with differentially regulated energy supplies provides new insights in carcinogenesis and novel anticancer targets. 


(c) 2008 Wiley-Liss, Inc.

PMID: 18302154 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

----------

